# Uber Black/SUV/Select



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey Uber Black/SUV/Select drivers! Just curious to know what vehicles you use for this platform. I know in Dallas it must be:

No more than 4 years old
Black Exterior (n/a for Select)
Leather Interior (black preferred)
SUV must seat 6 pax plus luggage
So my questions are: 

What is your vehicles year, make, and model?
What's your vehicles color (exterior/interior)?
What platforms do you drive on?
Thanks!


----------



## queenlimo (Jan 28, 2015)

It has to be at least 2010 black in black .


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

queenlimo said:


> It has to be at least 2010 black in black .


I know the parameters. Wondering what people are driving.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

2014 Chrysler 300 S...for some reason Uber doesn't like this car (Uberblack) in every market. Yet will accept a new Lincoln MKZ which is nothing more than a Ford Fusion in dress clothes. Everyone loves the car...from personal clients to Uberblack customers. There's nothing else out there you're going to get for $30k that offers as much as this...it hits the sweet spot in car service for profit to operating costs.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

They are starting to deactivate 09 Plate Lux cars in London.

With the income being generated by Lux these days I doubt many will be uprading.

Uber need to set a standard and stick to it.

5yrs is not long enough to get ROI of a £60k car.

If the vehicle is bought at 2yrs old or 3 yrs old there's only a 2/3 yr lifespan.

With the Local Authority licensing Private Hire vehicles for 10yrs I personally feel that 6/7 yrs is more reasonable, subject to condition.

Uber is not exactly high end work.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

They are just about to roll out Select in San Antonio. They haven't given an official launch date, but this was supposedly the last day to get inspected before the launch so hopefully tomorrow. We have a dark blue 2011 BMW 750Li. The list they gave for the requirements for us didn't include anything about the age of the car. We had the inspection today and I found out that I was already pre-selected because of my rating and customer comments. The GM told me he had read all of my comments which I thought was weird since we never get to see what pax say about us, but he seemed so excited that I was there to sign up that he barely looked at the car. I'm torn between driving for UberX and Select or just Select. If you're on an UberX call, you might miss a Select one, but the requests for Select aren't going to be as frequent and the pax on UberX have just gone so downhill since the rate cut, but the guarantees are still in effect so I'm still trying to figure out which option will generate the most income.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> They are just about to roll out Select in San Antonio. They haven't given an official launch date, but this was supposedly the last day to get inspected before the launch so hopefully tomorrow. We have a dark blue 2011 BMW 750Li. The list they gave for the requirements for us didn't include anything about the age of the car. We had the inspection today and I found out that I was already pre-selected because of my rating and customer comments. The GM told me he had read all of my comments which I thought was weird since we never get to see what pax say about us, but he seemed so excited that I was there to sign up that he barely looked at the car. I'm torn between driving for UberX and Select or just Select. If you're on an UberX call, you might miss a Select one, but the requests for Select aren't going to be as frequent and the pax on UberX have just gone so downhill since the rate cut, but the guarantees are still in effect so I'm still trying to figure out which option will generate the most income.


_Won't you be able to switch back and forth? I do X/XL here in San Diego. I am able to toggle and back forth through the drivers app._


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Probably, but I'm wondering if it's worth it to drive for X and risk missing the Select calls. What's your experience been?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Probably, but I'm wondering if it's worth it to drive for X and risk missing the Select calls. What's your experience been?


_Slow periods ,I take what ever . Busy times I focus on XL. When I run the airport ,its always X._


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

So, when it's busy, you're logged in for XL only and then you switch to both when it's slow? I do the same having Lyft and Uber going at the same time. When it's busy, I have to pick one or the other.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> So, when it's busy, you're logged in for XL only and then you switch to both when it's slow? I do the same having Lyft and Uber going at the same time. When it's busy, I have to pick one or the other.


_Yes ,for Halloween ,I killed on XL. To bad I can't say the same for NYE_


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I would think Valentine's Day would be huge for Select, but we're debating about driving that day. Recent developments in my husband's cancer battle have caused us to rethink things a bit. I know we'd do well driving that weekend, but not sure we want to give up that day since we don't know if we'll get it again.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I would think Valentine's Day would be huge for Select, but we're debating about driving that day. Recent developments in my husband's cancer battle have caused us to rethink things a bit. I know we'd do well driving that weekend, but not sure we want to give up that day since we don't know if we'll get it again.


_I say treat him to a nice dinner, to hell with Uber.Few years ago I used to drive a limousine for a well known steak house here. The owner is an awesome guy with a heart of gold. One day a regular customer and her husband was unable to make their reservation ,he also had cancer. So the owner paid for their dinner ,and I delivered it to them in the limo. The husband was totally surprised and at a lost for words. They offered me a tip,I politely turned it down._


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I LOVE hearing stories like that! We have been blessed by a lot of people since all this started. It's overwhelming and humbling. One of my husband's shooting students gave us money to celebrate out anniversary last year. She made sure we were only able to spend it on that and not bills. It was very sweet. It's just hard to justify a splurge when you are on food stamps. If we do anything, it will be a night in. We still have a couple of weeks to figure it out. Maybe we'll do well enough between now and then on the Select to justify a night off


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I LOVE hearing stories like that! We have been blessed by a lot of people since all this started. It's overwhelming and humbling. One of my husband's shooting students gave us money to celebrate out anniversary last year. She made sure we were only able to spend it on that and not bills. It was very sweet. It's just hard to justify a splurge when you are on food stamps. If we do anything, it will be a night in. We still have a couple of weeks to figure it out. Maybe we'll do well enough between now and then on the Select to justify a night off


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

Any of you guys around the USA have vehicle lists of what qualifies for UberSelect? or XL?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Noobler said:


> Any of you guys around the USA have vehicle lists of what qualifies for UberSelect? or XL?


It varies city to city. XL is simply any vehicle that will qualify for X in your market but has a seating capacity of 6 or more (SUV's and Vans). Select is different. There's no Select here in Dallas, but I was inquisitive as well. I've posted the list for Austin for you. You'll notice depending on the Make, the maximum age is different. They want a 4 door vehicle with leather interior. As I stated earlier though, each market is different.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's the list for Oklahoma City. You'll notice some differences (I did). For example, OKC allows the Ford Edge, Explorer, and Taurus on the Select tier, but Austin doesn't. And while the Hyundai Equus and Genesis is approved for Austin, it's a no go for OKC. And somehow, @Randy Shear (of YouTube UberMan fame) got his 2013 Kia Optima approved for Select in OKC while their are no Kias on the list whatsoever (including the Cadenza and K900). I asked them about my 2013 Ford Fusion (thought about taking it down to Austin), but they said that their lists are strict and there's no deviation. Guess sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

Has anyone seen Select added to an X and XL market? We have Black and BlackSUV here, but not Select.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We have X and XL and they launched Select a few weeks ago, but we don't have Black or BlackSUV.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> Has anyone seen Select added to an X and XL market? We have Black and BlackSUV here, but not Select.


Atlanta


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> Has anyone seen Select added to an X and XL market? We have Black and BlackSUV here, but not Select.


Actually, I think many cities will go the way of Austin and San Antonio. Spoke with some people at Uber Dallas and it seems like that sooner than later, they will phase out UberBlack/SUV as those are mainly through existing livery/limo companies. Then they plan to have UberX, UberXL, and UberSelect/UberPlus. I'm sure the markets that have niche products like UberFresh, UberDLUX will still be intact, but it seems like they want to phase out their partnerships with existing companies so it's simply them and the driver.


----------

